# Local Working Breeds



## BrownSheep

In Idaho we have a breed known as an Idaho Fuzzy or Shaggy dog. It's generally a cocktail of working breeds. Border Collies, Australian cattledogs, Shepherds, and Airedales for the most part. 

I'm curious who else has localized "breeds".


----------



## Southern by choice

Interesting thread!
It may not count because it is an actual breed but the Plott Hound.
Known as the Carolina Plott Hound.


----------



## Baymule

Texas Blue Lacy, developed in the mid 1800's as a working dog on cattle ranches. It is the Official Dog of Texas.

http://lacydog.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Lacy


----------



## Mike CHS

This isn't a breed but the farm we take our Aussie to for herding training had some dogs running sheep that were half German Shepherd and half Poodle.  One of the strangest looking critters I ever saw but it appeared to be a decent herd dog for a young one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Texas Blue Lacy, developed in the mid 1800's as a working dog on cattle ranches. It is the Official Dog of Texas.
> 
> http://lacydog.org/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Lacy



That's a handsome looking dog there.


----------



## BrownSheep

I managed to find a picture of a typical Idaho fuzzy 



 

They come in all sorts of patterns but this would be considered one.


----------



## Southern by choice

Cool!


----------



## OneFineAcre

BrownSheep said:


> I managed to find a picture of a typical Idaho fuzzy
> View attachment 5576
> 
> They come in all sorts of patterns but this would be considered one.


That's a handsome looking dog too
And such a cool name


----------



## BrownSheep

Also, have any of you ever heard of hanging tree stock dogs. I'm curious to see if it's common else where besides here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Feist.  Sometimes spelled Fice or Fyce.  Developed in rural south.  There are references to the breed in George Washington's diary.

They are a hunting dog, primarily squirells, but they are also good for controlling rats around livestock areas. 

My grandparents had them, I remember one named Tinker and one named Precious.

I couldn't remember what they were called, so I called my uncle last night.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feist_(dog)


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a Feist when I was a kid.  We use to hunt the old logging areas in southern Tennessee for squirrel and at times I think the dog and I had a contest going to see who could pick up the most ticks.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Feist.  Sometimes spelled Fice or Fyce.  Developed in rural south.  There are references to the breed in George Washington's diary.
> 
> They are a hunting dog, primarily squirells, but they are also good for controlling rats around livestock areas.
> 
> My grandparents had them, I remember one named Tinker and one named Precious.
> 
> I couldn't remember what they were called, so I called my uncle last night.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feist_(dog)



I was thinking the same thing, a customer of ours called then squirrel dogs. I'd never heard of them before a few years ago. Very popular this side of Raleigh at least, not sure about the rest of the state. 
Our customer said he has to pen his when not working the dog, one concrete-6ft high fence w/top as they can escape anything.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Not a working breed, but interesting none the less.  I came across the Carolina Dog when I was reading about the Feist.  They are thought to share a common ancestry.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carolina_Dog


----------



## Baymule

I can remember hunting squirrels with a Feist with my Grandpa when I was a kid. Loved that fried squirrel!


----------



## goats&moregoats

My sister had a Feist for a pet several years ago. He had one person in the extended family he did not like. He would latch onto his pant leg and not let go. Sounded Vicious!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I want an Idaho Fuzzy !!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

BrownSheep said:


> I managed to find a picture of a typical Idaho fuzzy
> View attachment 5576
> 
> They come in all sorts of patterns but this would be considered one.


I want one!!!


----------



## BrownSheep

I find it interesting Feists seem so common in the East. I faintly remember hearing about one on a holiday dog show but that is it.


----------



## Triseratops

BrownSheep said:


> I managed to find a picture of a typical Idaho fuzzy
> View attachment 5576
> 
> They come in all sorts of patterns but this would be considered one.



Do you remember where you got this photo?  It looks exactly like my dog from Burley, ID—except for the brown points—and I am trying to figure out his particular mix, who might be breeding them, etc.

Thanks!!


----------



## BrownSheep

This was actually a photo I found from a rescue in Gooding County. 
I know many of them include airedale terrier.
Try checking in at your local farm stores .


----------



## Triseratops

Thank you so much!!  I really appreciate the fast response and great advice!


----------



## AbracadabraSkip

We just rescued a Idaho Shaggy. She is Australian Shepard, Australian Kelpie, Border Collie, and Airedale.


----------

